# Funny YouTube channel for talking chickens!



## HarryCurtis (Jun 4, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I found someone who makes funny videos, and sometimes they have chickens in! If you love chickens you might like the chickens appearing in this guys videos!

*Here Is The Link For Anyone Interested!*

Thanks & Enjoy!


----------

